# Hallo zusammen.....



## koi-home-carsten (25. Okt. 2007)

Na echt klasse hir. vor lauter schönen Beiträgen schreibe ich mal was ....und wünsche allen kois warmes wasser ....


----------



## Hawk0210 (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen.....*

Hallo Carsten!!

HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN hier im Hobby Gartenteich Forum wünsche dir viel spaß hier !!


----------



## sigfra (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen.....*

Hallo Carsten...


na denn .... auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen hier im Forum...



... und viel Spaß... beim lesen und suchen...


----------



## Dodi (25. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen.....*

Hallo Carsten!

Erst einmal: HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!
Schön, daß Du zu uns gefunden hast! 

Hab mir schon Deine Homepage angesehen. 
Dein Teich ist ja ein richtiges Koi-Becken, nicht wahr?
Hast Du eigentlich noch einen extra Pflanzenteich oder nur Schwimmpflanzen auf dem Teich?

Auf jeden Fall wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß mit Deinen Koi und auch hier im Forum!


----------



## koi-home-carsten (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen.....*

Hallo dodi
na nen richtiges pflanzenbecken nicht aber als ich den garten bekommenhabe war da noch ein kleiner 2m gfkteich eingebaut...den nutze ich jetzt als zusätzlichen biofilter der mit lava gefühlt ist und auf den sind auch noch pflanzen so das es bedeckt ist und sich in der boimasse (oberwasser) durch  starke sonneneinstralung keine zusetzlichen algen bilden....ist auf den bildern schlecht zusehen ist aber da wo die steine im hintergrund liegen und über einen kleinen wasserfall wieder im teich gelangt.....


----------



## Dodi (26. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen.....*

Hallo Carsten,

schön, dass Du noch einen zusätzlichen Biofilter hast. Für einen Koiteich finde ich eine Pflanzen-Zone oder einen Pflanzenfilter eigentlich unerlässlich.


----------



## koi-home-carsten (27. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen.....*

Morgen gesagt....

schöne grüße nach hamburg. ja da hast recht wegen einen extra biomasse.
außer man hat genug geld um sich ne filteranlage für 3000€ zu kaufen....und dann noch die energiekosten....


----------

